# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ποιο το είδος του "πόντιου" παπαγάλου?

## cypand

ενα ωραίο και αστείο βίντεο αλλά αν ξέρει κανείς ας μας πει τι είδους παπαγάλος είναι αυτός..

----------


## vicky_ath

Είναι το Bare-Eyed Cockatoo Ανδρέα, ή αλλιώς Corella! 
*Εδώ* μπορείς να διαβάσεις πληροφορίες για το είδος!!!

----------


## cypand

ευχαριστώ Βίκυ!

----------


## tarirs

Το εχω ξαναδει,και ξαναελιωσα λεμε στο γελιο...πως τα κανει βρε παιδια...???

----------


## Marinaki!

να ρωτήσω κάτι? πόσο περίπου κυμαίνεται η τιμή? (ενδιαφερόμενη)!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καταπληκτικο video!!! το εχω δει χιλιαδες φορες!! να εισαι καλα Αντρεα που μας το θυμησες.

----------

